# Temple run ??



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!
Can someone PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE HELP ME FIND THE GAME TEMPLE RUN.
my girls have it on their ipod, i found it on the ANDROID MARKET, but when i sign in using my gmail account, its asking me if i want to download it to my cell phone (i no longer have an android phone)  so anyone have any idea how i can find it and download it to the kindle fire?
PLEASEEE, LOL my son is dying for this game.

Thank you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Try getjar.com or 1mobile.com

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Try getjar.com or 1mobile.com
> 
> Betsy


 i did they aren't on there, thanks Betsy.
I don't know any other market to check other then those two and the android market


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

I checked 4shared.com, and was surprised that they didnt even have it


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Temple Run will be coming to Android in February 2012. Search google, you'll find more info.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> Temple Run will be coming to Android in February 2012. Search google, you'll find more info.


thank you very much!!!!!!!!!! 
i have it on my iphone so for now he can play it on my iphone...but i know he will be very excited when its come outs in Feb.
I know its avail. on the android market for the phone, so the one coming out in Feb. is different?? is it the amazon market you mean?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can contact the developer here:

[email protected]

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can contact the developer here:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Betsy


Thanks again, I sent the developer an email, do you think they they will reply or its just one of those feedback emails?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've no idea but it never hurts to try.

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've no idea but it never hurts to try.
> 
> Betsy


worth a shot, lol thanks


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

pixeemom said:


> Thanks again, I sent the developer an email, do you think they they will reply or its just one of those feedback emails?


They should reply, they were very responsive on the iOS app forums on macrumors!!!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> They should reply, they were very responsive on the iOS app forums on macrumors!!!


thank you, just as i was reading this, i got a reply from them this is what he wrote:

Hi Danielle,

Thanks for the email and glad your son is enjoying Temple Run! We're in the process of porting Temple Run to android. I'm not sure if that means it will work on the Kindle Fire, but it's something we are looking into. You can stay up to date with the latest Temple Run news on our facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/TempleRun

Take care,

-Keith


----------

